# Bitch has ten pups should I follow vet's advice on



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Jenna is doing good and so are the pups. 

Reason I called the vet, Heidi and Whit have had some gastrointestinal issues and Jenna has cow patty poo. No blood. 

Pups are three weeks old, and I generally give strongid at four weeks, but I am wondering if I should worm Jenna and the puppies now. I have not seen anything.

Jenna is keeping the puppy nest spotless. However the runny poop I do not like. 

Jenna is gaining weight on what I am feeding her. She is eating like there is no tomorrow. Also, ther hair on her tail is falling out leaving a rat tail. I wanted to know if it is likely that she is missing something. 

This is what I am feeding. 

1 1/2 cups Canidae with four meat sources mixed with 1 can Evanger's organic chicken, and about two tablespoons of yogurt for breakfast. 

1 1/2 cups Canidae left to hold her throught the day

1 1/2 cups Canidae mixed with 1 can chicken and about two tablespoons of cottage cheese in the evening

1 hard boiled egg or possibly ice cream



Normal diet is 3 cups canidae per day, occasionally 1 chicken leg quarter in place of 1 1/2 cups kibble.

Vet says to cut out the extras and go to plain kibble. Tail hair loss is not unheard of. I can worm them any time now. 

Thoughts??? This is Jenna's first litter and my first time with ten pups. 

Last thought and maybe it should be in nutrician, but Jenna is weaning pups, spinach stops me up because of the iron content, is it likely to help solidify Jenna's poop?


----------



## Heather (Mar 4, 2001)

What about trying some Honest Kitchen "Perfect Form" ( http://www.thehonestkitchen.com/products/perfect_form.shtml ) or maybe just plain Slippery Elm?

I'm amazed that she's gaining weight with 10 pups nursing!


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Selzer, with the bitch cleaning up after the pups can cause loose stools, Sometimes when we add more food to their diet or change up their food will also loosen them up too. All kibbel to their diet sometimes doesnt give them enough to feed big litters like you have right now. Sounds like you will be having quite the time with them in a few weeks


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Thanks, I went back to see what Arwen's litters weighed at this point and the smallest pups were about 48 ounces. 

Jenna's smallest pup is currently at 36 ounces. She has one at 56 ounces and all the rest are between 42 and 49 ounces. I have continued to feed Jenna the chicken, cottage cheese, yogurt, and egg. I will try to see the vet tomorrow with her as she seems to be having an ear problem. I wormed everyone yesterday. I figure 3 1/2, 5 1/2, and 7 1/2 will have them going home well after that last worming. 

I am considering begining the weaning process. Sunday is four weeks, starting a few days earlier than what I usually do shouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I weighed Jenna today, 76 pounds. The vet said don't let her get any bigger than what she is. 

Errrgh!!!! 

I cut the second can of chicken out so she is getting one can of chicken, some cottage cheese, yogert, an egg, and about 4 1/2 cups of Canidae per day. I AM over-feeding her! Oh and a Nu-Vet vitamin.

I will start to feed the pups on Sunday. Since she will finish off what they do not eat, I am going to knock out three cups of Canidae and just feed that part to the puppies soaked in water (three times a day). I want to continue to give Mom the extras for the calcium and protein she needs.

I was really worried that I would have a scraggly, skinny bitch to show to puppy buyers and I have this happy, healthy, bitch with a layer of fat. Go figure. 

Any suggestions on what I might do differently?


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: selzerI weighed Jenna today, 76 pounds. The vet said don't let her get any bigger than what she is.


I totally agree with your vet Sue


----------

